# OMG! Too Funny!



## GreenOasis (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay, so, these are our holdback females that we are raising to be future breeders. We have one girl that is smaller than the others, even though they are the same age. Best we can figure, is the other two girls "pick" on her all the time. One has even tried to bite her finger off! So, we think that she is smaller because she's too mild-mannered to fight back &amp; get more food. (In fact, I lamented the other night that the two bigger girls were trampling all over her while trying to get through the glass, which they often do!)

But, looks like today was her day to shine, as she just happened to be sitting on one of her bully sisters when she felt the call of nature! :lol: 

inch:   







And I love this one...looks like her sister is saying, "Did you SERIOUSLY just...OMG!"






Ha ha! One Up for the little girl! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Reason for edit: TYPO!


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 18, 2011)

Even the look on their faces! Ha!


----------



## GreenOasis (Mar 18, 2011)

What's really funny is, I saw the whole thing just after it began...would you believe that the sister being  on just sat there &amp; WATCHED her do it!!!!???? I was just like, "WHAT the...???? SERIOUSLY! You're just going to sit there &amp; let yourself be  on!?"

Crazy Critters!


----------



## sporeworld (Mar 18, 2011)

I've had those moments in real life (not the feces part). Where someone is just SO audacious, that it just doesn't register properly. "What? Are... are you serious...?" The moment passes and you sort of wander off, wondering if that really just happened...

That pic should be on a motivational calendar. Possible taglines?


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## babyfroggy (Mar 19, 2011)

Good for her! She got her revenge haha


----------



## cuervo (Mar 19, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2011)

Hahah. You mentioned they are always trying to get through the glass. Have you tried masking off the bottom half of the tank? Repeated banging against the class trying to get out can cause injury and stress. That is why us keepers of box turtles do not keep them in glass cages they can see out of. Just a thought. If the one is being bullied you should seperate them.


----------



## GreenOasis (Mar 19, 2011)

Perhaps I was exaggerating when I said "all the time"...they really only do it every now and again...usually in the evenings. I think, in part, it may be because I have just put cups of mantids on a bookshelf about two feet away from their tank a couple of weeks ago &amp; they probably see "BUGS!" moving &amp; want to eat them!

Dragons have very tough hides &amp; skulls...so I don't worry that the little bit of bumping against the glass that they do is going to hurt anything.

Separating them was a thought, but...these guys are very social and I worry that she will become even more depressed/lethargic if I do that &amp; may stop eating altogether. We have noticed that she eats very well when we offer her her own insects privately, so for now, that's what we'll do, just hand-feed her in a corner or something...I'm sure after doing this for a couple of months, she will rapidly catch up to her sisters in size.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> Perhaps I was exaggerating when I said "all the time"...they really only do it every now and again...usually in the evenings. I think, in part, it may be because I have just put cups of mantids on a bookshelf about two feet away from their tank a couple of weeks ago &amp; they probably see "BUGS!" moving &amp; want to eat them!
> 
> Dragons have very tough hides &amp; skulls...so I don't worry that the little bit of bumping against the glass that they do is going to hurt anything.
> 
> Separating them was a thought, but...these guys are very social and I worry that she will become even more depressed/lethargic if I do that &amp; may stop eating altogether. We have noticed that she eats very well when we offer her her own insects privately, so for now, that's what we'll do, just hand-feed her in a corner or something...I'm sure after doing this for a couple of months, she will rapidly catch up to her sisters in size.


Most reptiles are built tough but that doesn't mean they can't hurt themselves. I've kept uromastyx in teh past and repeated banging into objects has left the nose raw and open to infection.


----------

